

PayPal's API style guide - sidcool
https://github.com/paypal/api-standards/blob/master/api-style-guide.md

======
bizzleDawg
I like that it's not overly idealistic in the respect that it does talk about
'complex operations' and when they're justified, along with the risks to be
aware of.

Whilst this is for the most part the pattern my company follows, we've never
documented it as nicely as this. Thanks PayPal!

